# Can't delete /system/reboot-from-recovery.p Can't get permanent clockwork recovery



## defens23 (Jan 7, 2012)

Need some help. I've looked around in various places and I just get more confused. I don't have a permanent clockwork recovery. And can't seem to get one. I followed these steps from Droid Life.

Rooting and flashing a custom recovery:

*Unlock your bootloader first.
1. Download ClockworkMod Recovery for the G-Nex.
2. Place that file in your SDK/Tools folder (same place as your adb.exe).
3. Download the superuser file aka the root file.
4. Place that file in your SDK/Tools folder.
5. Open a command prompt from within your Tools folder and type the following:
adb push su.zip /sdcard/
6. Then reboot into the bootloader:
adb reboot bootloader
7. When the boot menu loads, flash the new recovery image
fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img
8. When that finishes, use the volume keys to highlight "Recovery mode," press power to select it.
9. From recovery, scroll to "Install zip from sdcard."
10. Then "choose zip from sdcard."
11. Choose the "su.zip" file and install it.
12. When that finishes, back out of recovery and reboot the system.
13. Enjoy being rooted with a temporary recovery. (Permanent instructions below)
Afterwards, you will want to install ROM Manager from the market and have it re-flash recovery for you.

Make your first backup:

1. Now that you are rooted and have a custom recovery, it's time to make your first clean backup.
2. In ROM Manager, flash Clockwork recovery again (it's the first option up top).
3. Then tap the option to reboot into recovery just below that.
4. Once in recovery, scroll down to "backup and restore."
5. Choose "backup" and let your phone create a backup.
6. When finished, back out of recovery and reboot the system.

My problem is here. I can't do the next step. Can't delete /system/reboot-from-recovery.p. It doesn't exist in Root Explorer. Is this sequence correct?

I'm fine up until it says to install ROM Manager. Am I supposed to go into root explorer and rename /system/reboot-from-recovery.p this file with a .bak NOW or do I go into ROM Manager, re-flash, and THEN go to Root Explorer and rename the file.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

No your doing it right although I'm not sure were that file is located but try deleting the file that's what I did maybe someone else can shine in on this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> No your doing it right although I'm not sure were that file is located but try deleting the file that's what I did maybe someone else can shine in on this
> 
> Edit: well when I did it I flashed it through rom manager than I deleted the file than booted up to recover
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

your rooted right? click "Flash ClockworkMod Recovery" and it over writes stock recovery no need to delete anything










easiest way to get it done


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh maybe that issue got fixed but I remember u had to delete a certain file in root explorer or else the recovery wouldent stick after reboot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## defens23 (Jan 7, 2012)

supposed to go into root explorer and the file should be in the system folder. i believe under recovery.


----------



## defens23 (Jan 7, 2012)

I always flash recovery in rom manager before i install a rom or updates on roms. i was under the impression that you need permanent recovery in case you botch something on the phone.


----------



## defens23 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry, yes I am rooted.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

Make sure /system is mounted as read-write. You could be trying to delete it with system mounted as read-only.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## defens23 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes I understand that you have to change to R/W in order to delete/rename tbe file. the issue is that tbe file does not exist.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Flash a custom kernel, problem solved. If you're already using one, that would be why the file is missing. If you're losing recovery after flashing a custom kernel, you're doing something wrong.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

defens23 said:


> Yes I understand that you have to change to R/W in order to delete/rename tbe file. the issue is that tbe file does not exist.


Then I'd say flash it and see if it sticks...you might just somehow be lucky and your phone doesn't want to try to replace the recovery. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I too never had that file after unlocking and rooting for first tine and I have permanent root. If you can't find it in the designated folder then you should be set.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

I also do believe the file is called recovery-from-boot.p , not reboot-from-recovery.p, the .p i do believe is a patch file and the phone creates a recovery image from the kernel and flashes flashes it.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

If you installed the 4.0.2 update before you unlocked, you will have this problem (for those that didn't have it, probably unlocked on 4.0.1 or installed a ROM right away). The file reinstalls the stock recovery at every boot.

The file you rename (preferable, but you can delete too) is /system/etc/install-recovery.sh


----------



## defens23 (Jan 7, 2012)

I did flash the Franco kernel. This was long after I rooted. I looked for the system file long before I put that kernel on. It just was never there. I believe that I was on 4.02 when I got the phone. So should I assume that I have permanent root then. How do you know?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

defens23 said:


> I did flash the Franco kernel. This was long after I rooted. I looked for the system file long before I put that kernel on. It just was never there. I believe that I was on 4.02 when I got the phone. So should I assume that I have permanent root then. How do you know?


Do you have the superuser app in your app drawer? If so you have root.

Did you see my reply above your post for which file to delete to get recovery to stick?

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## defens23 (Jan 7, 2012)

I even went back and re-locked the phone and did the unlock process all over again. Never saw the recovery file that needed to be deleted.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

defens23 said:


> I even went back and re-locked the phone and did the unlock process all over again. Never saw the recovery file that needed to be deleted.


The file you posted in your OP is not correct. The correct file is /system/etc/install-recovery.sh 
You won't find the one you were looking for. If you delete or rename that and flash CWM it will stick.


----------



## defens23 (Jan 7, 2012)

I do have superuser. And no. That file is not there either.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

That is the file that re-installs the stock recovery at boot. If it is not there, then if you flash CWM it should stick after a reboot.

And if you have Superuser you have permanent root.


----------



## defens23 (Jan 7, 2012)

Screenshot


----------



## defens23 (Jan 7, 2012)

Superuser


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I understand that file is not there. Are you still having the issue of CWM not staying?


----------



## defens23 (Jan 7, 2012)

I flash recovery with no issues when installing updating ROMs, kernels, etc. So I guess everything is fine. My main concern was that I would be screwed if something went wrong and I had to take the phone back in an unlocked state. So, from what you are saying, I have permanent recovery and, if something should happen, I will have no problems booting to recovery by holding power button and vol +/- keys. Correct?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

If you can get to CWM when you flash ROMs then yes it is fine. You can get to fastboot by holding both volume keys and power from the off state and then choose recovery and press power and it should load CWM. If you ever need to take it to Verizon, you would want to restore to stock and re-lock it. There are other guides on here explaining how to do that and it is fairly simple to do.


----------



## defens23 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have been able to re-lock the phone. Tried it just to be sure. Then my problem is solved. Thank you and every one else for helping out!


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad to help. Enjoy your toy!


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

abqnm said:


> If you installed the 4.0.2 update before you unlocked, you will have this problem (for those that didn't have it, probably unlocked on 4.0.1 or installed a ROM right away). The file reinstalls the stock recovery at every boot.
> 
> The file you rename (preferable, but you can delete too) is /system/etc/install-recovery.sh


This makes sense. I updated to 4.0.2 before unlocking and rooting. I don't know why it would do that. Must of been a glitch in 4.0.1. Thanks for the sense that you made. lol


----------

